# A few pics!  Actually a lot of them :)



## HALOJmpr (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey everyone ... finally got a new hard drive installed and I lost all my other pics.  I managed to take a few while I was out for my surgery.  I will up load quite a few so this will be pic heavy.  Sorry I missed the challenge weeks with my laptop down.  They are all unedited or cropped .... I'll have to reload all of my software.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 21, 2010)

Boy oh Boy what a selection I enjoyed them all but the gators I love


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 21, 2010)

Lee Woodie said:


> Boy oh Boy what a selection I enjoyed them all but the gators I love



Thanks Lee ... I'm definitely going to print and frame the gator swimming at me ... I think he's my favorite.  The one big one looks like he has a green smile.  Looking at all those gator tails kinda made me hungry though


----------



## Hoss (Oct 21, 2010)

You got some wonderful shots.  I am mighty partial to the deer in the fog.

Hoss


----------



## BuckinFish (Oct 21, 2010)

Great shots!  My wife and I are going to Gatlinburg tomorrow and my guess is you went to that zoo in Albany??  We used to go there when we were dating.  I like the sunrise and buck a lot!!


----------



## Shug (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice pictures


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 21, 2010)

BuckinFish said:


> Great shots!  My wife and I are going to Gatlinburg tomorrow and my guess is you went to that zoo in Albany??  We used to go there when we were dating.  I like the sunrise and buck a lot!!



Thanks,  We traveled all through N Ga, TN and even NC on a short trip.  1400 miles later of driving and we were back home.  The zoo animals are at The parks at Chehaw in Albany and the deer are in Cades Cove.  I could have gone to Cades Cove every day and never tired of it  

There are a lot more pics from the trip .... I took somewhere north of 1000   I just thought I'd hit the highlights!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks & sounds like a great trip!  Thanks for sharing.  Can't wait to see some more...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 25, 2010)

Liked all the pics. Really liked the Rhino too. Good shot of the calm eye.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow!  Quite a collection of nice images!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2010)

Great series! I really like the 6th one w/ the deer, cabin & fog!


----------



## jeepster1407 (Nov 4, 2010)

great pictures


----------

